# Advice on buying used Toro 826 LE



## Obiwan

Hello,
I was hoping to get some help with a snowblower purchase from the Toro experts here. I’m currently shopping for a 2 stage snowblower and was looking at the Toro 826 or a Ariens Deluxe 28. My local dealer is out of the 826 so I decided to look at some used ones and there is a guy in my area selling a (what appears to be) very lightly used Toro PowerMax 826 LE that was purchased originally in 2006 or 2007.

My questions to you guys are:

1.) How do the machines from 2006/2007 compare to today’s version? Are they the same? Better or worse?
2.) Price – I’m not sure if it’s acceptable to ask this here, but I was wondering if you guys could commment on price. He is asking $575 for the machine. Is this about right for this machine?

Any feedback or suggestions as to new vs. used and this model (or any other) would be appreciated!

Thanks,
David


----------



## sscotsman

I dont know much about Toro's, so I will let others handle the Toro specifics..
but just one thing to be aware of:

"that was purchased originally in 2006 or 2007."

sellers often tend to underestimate the age! 
This one could be telling the truth of course, I would place the odds at 50/50.
But its always best to double-check the sellers estimate.
Just doing some quick googling, im finding references to this model going back to 2004.

I once came across a 30 year old Ariens on Craigslist, and the seller said "Originally purchased in 2008"..I emailed him asking for more info (feigning ignorance about the model)..He was telling the truth! he, himself, did originally purchase it in 2008! 
of course he didnt specificy that he bought it *used*..
im quite certain that his phrasing was careful and deliberate..

Scot


----------



## Obiwan

Agreed Scot. This guy told me outright he was the 2nd owner and believes the paperwork (which he would try to provide me) said 2006/2007.


----------



## HJames

I can't speak to the differences of new vs. used with a Toro, but I read in a previous post that you are from the New England area, a quick CL search of of my area (Boston expanded to NH for more reference)shows that the $575 asking price is about right for that model "IF" it is a 2006/2007. "Lightly Used" is a relative term. I have a buddy that is hard on his equipment from day 1, and yet he considers his blower lighty used because he bought it new last year and only used it 3 times.


----------



## Shryp

Great thing about Toro. If you have the model number and serial number you can go to their website and it will tell you the model year of your machine.

Toro | Customer Support

Model number will probably be something like 38xxx. Ask the seller for pictures including the serial number tag.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

man, i just left the dealer and was looking at some 826 and 926 models priced between $1200 and $1500. take a look on wise sales website or snowblowers direct website for pricing of a new 826
no joe i wasn't looking to buy a new snowblower i was getting the pin that holds the wheel on for my other 521


----------



## Obiwan

Well, I'm too late. It sold. I'll be posting a similar thread in the ariens sub forum also for another one that has caught my eye.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Rockproof

Don't mean to thread jack but sscotsman makes an excellent point on doing your homework. I saw one last week that made me double take. A Honda HS55 (which I believe were last manufactured in 1989) on CL...the age was slightly understated...by about 20-25 years...shame, shame...

I quote "Honda snowblower,24inch cut,5yrs old,new was over 1000"

Add is below:

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/grd/4235842613.html


----------



## db9938

Knowledge is power, and this place is a great resource for some of that knowledge.


----------



## kgloff

I know this is an old thread but thought I'd resurrect it instead of creating new. I'm looking at a Toro 826LE on craigslist. Says it was purchased in 2008 and asking $450. In the pictures it looks like its in very good shape. I've never bought a snow blower before so I thought I'd ask opinions here about model/year and price of it. In looking at new snowblowers the Toro 826 is one I'm looking at. Although a new one would be $550 or $600 more. Any thoughts on this would be helpful.


----------



## RIT333

From my observation, the Toro machine has made very little changes in the PowerMax model. Engine manufacturers may have changed, and the tires have changed, but that seems to be about it. I guess they feel that they perfected it early in their build cycle, and are sticking with it. I think this contributes to their prices being lower than Ariens. They are pretty good machines, in my opinion.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

kgloff said:


> I know this is an old thread but thought I'd resurrect it instead of creating new. I'm looking at a Toro 826LE on craigslist. Says it was purchased in 2008 and asking $450. In the pictures it looks like its in very good shape. I've never bought a snow blower before so I thought I'd ask opinions here about model/year and price of it. In looking at new snowblowers the Toro 826 is one I'm looking at. Although a new one would be $550 or $600 more. Any thoughts on this would be helpful.


 Need pics to get an idea of it.otherwise opinions are like Boogers everybody got some.


----------



## tbaysnowhawk

kgloff said:


> I know this is an old thread but thought I'd resurrect it instead of creating new. I'm looking at a Toro 826LE on craigslist. Says it was purchased in 2008 and asking $450. In the pictures it looks like its in very good shape. I've never bought a snow blower before so I thought I'd ask opinions here about model/year and price of it. In looking at new snowblowers the Toro 826 is one I'm looking at. Although a new one would be $550 or $600 more. Any thoughts on this would be helpful.


hi there DId you find out what years the Le model was manufactured .Im looking for a 826 The new ones here are 1400 THeres one for sale for 750 .Im wondering How vyou made out Thanks for your help


----------



## 140278

*tbaysnowhawk*

this thread is 7 years old, long dead thread, a better place to ask for help would be in the "general snowblower discussion area in a new thread, please take some time and read the posting rules section


----------

